# Recommend an accountant/accountancy firm



## mike (1 Jun 2005)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good accountant or accountancy firm?

Specifically, ones with experience dealing with IT Contractors.

I am beginning contracting for the first time, and although I now have a good idea what to do etc, I would like to get in touch with some reputable accountants for the purposes of helping with my tax affairs and possibly the initial company set up.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Helen (1 Jun 2005)

360 are a good company to start you off as they incorporate the set up costs into their yearly fee (1725 ex vAT). They will do every single thing for you incl VAT returns so if you are lazy about deadlines, they are a good option. I am trying to change at the moment as I find them more expensive than others after year 1 and I am prepared to do some of the work myself. Haven't decided who to go with yet though. Have been reading these forums looking for advice from other posters. 
Good luck with the new company!


----------



## Ikeanoamback (1 Jun 2005)

Where are you based Mike


----------



## mike (1 Jun 2005)

Helen said:
			
		

> 360 are a good company to start you off as they incorporate the set up costs into their yearly fee (1725 ex vAT). They will do every single thing for you incl VAT returns so if you are lazy about deadlines, they are a good option. I am trying to change at the moment as I find them more expensive than others after year 1 and I am prepared to do some of the work myself. Haven't decided who to go with yet though. Have been reading these forums looking for advice from other posters.
> Good luck with the new company!



Thanks for the information Helen. Can I ask if they also do personal returns for that price?



			
				Ikeanoamback said:
			
		

> Where are you based Mike



I'm based in Kilkenny at the moment!

However, I am looking for a good accountant, regardless of location (within reason), i.e. SouthEast/Dublin areas.


----------



## Helen (1 Jun 2005)

Mike, they do the personal return aswell. They send you a questionnaire asking all the relevant questions, then fill in the forms and send them to you for signature. They have a website 360.ie if you want to contact them.
On the down side, they don't provide a very personal service, ie they won't ring you up and tell you when subsistence or mileage rates change. They also weren't proactive in giving me advice on my particular circumstances. It was only when I phoned them and suggested something that they said 'Oh yeah that's a good idea'. I also had problems in the beginning with their template spreadsheets not calculating VAT correctly, so just be careful and take final responsibility yourself that everything is in order!


----------



## sparrow (2 Jun 2005)

Im in IT and have been using OSK for a number of years. They have a dedicated Small Business Team and work with a lot of IT contractors. They will look after you and make sure everything is working well.



Ask for Imelda Prendergast - http://www.osk.ie/ 

East Point Plaza
               East Point                               
               Dublin 3
               t: 353 1 439 4200


----------



## mike (2 Jun 2005)

sparrow said:
			
		

> Im a freelance web designer and have been using OSK for a number of years. They have a dedicated Small Business Team and work with a lot of IT contractors. They will look after you and make sure everything is working well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks sparrow.


----------



## GreatDane (4 Jun 2005)

Mike

Pembroke & Pembroke in Kilkenny are good

Hynes & Co in Wexford

Gorman, Quigley Penrose in Dublin (Harolds Cross)

O'Riordan & Co (Dun Laoghaire) in Dublin

Tommy McGibney & Co in Cavan

Marks & Co in Roscrea, Co Tipp


----------



## mike (7 Jun 2005)

All,

Thanks to all of you for the responses, you have been very helpful.

Cheers,


----------



## Rascal (8 Jun 2005)

Mike

I too was in your position.  I found the larger or medium sized firms to still be quite expensive.

I found an excellent contact at [broken link removed].

Good luck


----------



## Helen (8 Jun 2005)

Rascal, How much did your 'excellent contact' charge you?


----------



## Rascal (8 Jun 2005)

Helen


It appears that 360 have a minimum charge of 1,725, plus VAT no matter how small you are and no matter how well you keep your own books.

Last year I was charged only 1225, plus VAT.  €500 is better off in my bank account than theirs.  This included the preparation of annual accounts(profit & Loss account and Balance Sheet), filing of accounts with B1, preparation of and submission of  Corporation Tax return and regular contact made when tax was payable as well as filing of all personal tax returns. 


I also found that having a proactive accountant 'working for me' gives a much better service.


----------



## Ikeanoamback (8 Jun 2005)

Rascal said:
			
		

> Helen
> 
> 
> It appears that 360 have a minimum charge of 1,725, plus VAT no matter how small you are and no matter how well you keep your own books.
> ...


 

Rascal,

I would hazard a guess that you are gainfully employed by the company you reccommend, you gave a bit too much away, above sounds more like an ad campaign spiel, "Carlsberg dont do accountancy but if they did....", "preparation & submission" etc very much accountants speak!!,


Regards 

Ikeano


----------



## Rascal (8 Jun 2005)

I Keano



I am Self Employed and have never looked back.

'Spiel' I admit, comes from a quotation provided from accountant.

REgards


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Jun 2005)

Try [broken link removed]


----------



## Helen (9 Jun 2005)

Rascal, I phoned an accountant from S2B and was quoted 1375. Who did you go to for 1225?

Helen


----------

